# 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?



## RtZk (20. Dezember 2017)

*2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

Hallo, 

wie der Titel schon sagt würde ich es mich mal interessieren, ob ich denn von meinen jetzigen 16 GB auf 48 GB RAM aufrüsten könnte, ohne, dass es Problem gibt, da ja gerne gesagt wird, dass man das gleiche Kit wieder kaufen sollte. 
Und falls ja, sollte es die gleiche Marke sein?, dass Takt und Latenzen gleich eingestellt sein sollten ist klar, aber macht es einen Unterschied, ob der andere dann Dual Ranked ist (mein jetziger ist Single Ranked).  

Bevor Diskussionen über den Sinn der ganzen Sache kommen, ich habe nicht vor möglichst bald die Plattform zu wechseln, da meine CPU in jedem Spiel, welches ich habe ziemlich ordentlich FPS liefert (weit mehr als 100 FPS in jedem Spiel (pubg als Ausnahme) liefert und ich mit 60 FPS vollkommen zufrieden bin). 
Und mehr RAM schadet ja eigentlich nie und die Zeiten von 16 GB werden wohl genauso vorübergehen, wie es die von 8 GB RAM sind.


----------



## Mar0815 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

Theoretisch kannst du unterschiedlichen RAM verwenden, aber ich glaube dadurch steht dir dann kein dual Channel mehr zur Verfügung


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

Klar kannst du auf 48GB aufrüsten, indem du ein 2x16 GB Kit dazu kaufst.
wichtig ist, dass der RAM die gleichen Frequenzen und Latenzen hat wie dein verbauter RAM, ansonsten laufen die 4 Riegel mit der Geschwindigkeit des langsamsten RAM.

Ob du Dual Ranked oder Single Ranked hat ist Banane.



Mar0815 schrieb:


> Theoretisch kannst du unterschiedlichen RAM verwenden, aber ich glaube dadurch steht dir dann kein dual Channel mehr zur Verfügung



Warum sollte er kein Dual Channel Betrieb mehr haben?


----------



## Spiritus2 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

Erstmal zu der Menge des RAM´s. Auf Arbeit habe ich öfter PC´s mit mehr RAM. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass ab 64GB der Start des PCs, durch die Initialisierung des RAMS, gefühlte Ewigkeiten dauert. 

Ansonsten muss man ja zuerst mal auf dein Board (ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA) schauen. Laut Manual unterstützt es bis zu 16GB. Bei der Speicherfrequenz bist du ja mit den jetzigen (16GB G.Skill RipJaws DDR4-3200mhz) schön höher als die 2133 MHz. Daher würde ich dir empfehlen die gleiche Marke und Type des Speichers zu kaufen (da ich davon ausgehe, dass du mit den jetzigen gute Erfahrungen gemacht hast?). Ansonsten musst du nur darauf achten, dass dein Board mit dem Speicher klar kommt. In dem Manual sind ja auch Haufenweise Empfehlungen drin. 

Allgemein hat das Board laut Anleitung auch 2 Dual Channels. Vier gleiche Riegel sind eigentlich nur bei Quad-channel RAM nötig. Von daher ist es egal, ob du im zweiten Dual Channel jetzt 2 andere Riegel betreibst. 

Ansonsten sollte man aber doch schon schauen, ob man die 48GB braucht oder ob nicht 32GB ausreichen^^

P.S Ab einer gewissen Größe an Arbeitsspeicher würde ich empfehlen die Auslagerungsdateien im Auge zu  behalten und ggf. Manuell festzusetzen.  So können Platzprobleme erkannt und eventuell behoben werden.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*



Spiritus2 schrieb:


> P.S Ab einer gewissen Größe an Speicher würde ich empfehlen die Auslagerungsdateien von Windows zu deaktivieren oder Manuell festzusetzen. Sonst hast du am Ende 46GB auf der SSD belegt, die du NIE nutzen wirst^^



Deaktivieren würde ich nie machen.
Lieber die Auslagerungsdatei fixieren. Ich hab meine auf 2GB festgelegt. Langt dicke aus und Programme, die das unbedingt brauchen, meckern nicht.


----------



## amdahl (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

Kannst du natürlich machen mit den zusätzlichen 32GB RAM. Ob die dann allerdings noch als DDR4-3200 laufen kommt auf einen Versuch an. So hohe Übertaktung geht leichter wenn man identische DIMMs hat und davon so wenige wie möglich.
Bei den derzeitigen Preisen für Arbeitsspeicher würde ich mir schon zweimal überlegen ob es nicht mit weiteren 2x8GB auch getan wäre. Bis vor einer Weile hättest du für das Geld 64GB bekommen und noch einen Schirmchendrink dazu.
Marke ist nicht so wichtig. Wichtig wäre dass die Spezifikationen so ähnlich wie möglich sind. Und das geht ja bei Mischbestückung mit 8GB und 16GB DIMMs nur bedingt.


----------



## Mar0815 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

@Threshold

Funktioniert dual Channel auch mit unterschiedlichen Riegeln?ich dachte dafür bräuchte man baugleiche


----------



## amdahl (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

Es muss nur jeder Kanal mit der gleichen Speichermenge bestückt sein.
Und auch wenn das nicht der Fall ist gibt es "asymmetrischen" dual-channel. Das kann man sich dann so vorstellen dass die kleinste gemeinsame Speichermenge beider Kanäle als dual-channel läuft, der Rest als single-channel.


----------



## maku (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*



Spiritus2 schrieb:


> P.S Ab einer gewissen Größe an Speicher würde ich empfehlen die Auslagerungsdateien von Windows zu deaktivieren



Also von solchen "Tipps" kann man wirklich nur ganz stark abraten!


----------



## Mar0815 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

@amdahl

Ok dann danke das du mich da aufgeklärt hast


----------



## Spiritus2 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*



maku schrieb:


> Also von solchen "Tipps" kann man wirklich nur ganz stark abraten!



Ohh das tut mir dann leid.

Bis jetzt hatte ich nur einfach mehr Probleme damit, dass auf einmal die SSD zu 100% voll war und der Nutzer nicht wusste, warum die Platte voll ist bzw. warum sein System nicht mehr startet. Der andere Fall, dass ein Programm nicht im Arbeitsspeicher arbeiten kann sondern explizit auf die Auslagerungsdateien zugreifen muss ist mir bis jetzt noch nicht vorgekommen. Aber ja, es gibt bestimmt komische Programme die das unbedingt müssen. Und ich kann mir auch schwer vorstellen, dass bei einem normalen Anwender die 48GB komplett ausgenutzt werden (bzw. gehe ich davon aus, dass es dann auch mit den eingeschalteten Auslagerungsdateien zu Problemen kommen wird). 

Auf Arbeit habe ich relativ viele Rechner mit 64-256 GB RAM und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Aber ich lerne natürlich auch gerne von den Erfahrungen anderer Nutzer. Mich würde mal interessieren bei welchen Anwendungen ihr genau Probleme gehabt habt, als ihr die Auslagerungsdateien ausgeschaltet habt? 

Ich habe meinen „Tipp“ mal entsprechend euren Erfahrungen angepasst. Ich will ja keine Fehler produzieren  Den Hinweis finde ich jedoch an sich gut, deshalb lass ich ihn mal in abgewandelter Form drin. ^^


----------



## maku (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 2x8GB und 2x16GB RAM problemlos möglich?*

In der Vergangenheit hatte ich hierzu schon einige Tests durchgeführt.

In Erinnerung blieb mir speziell Photoshop, dass ohne Auslagerungsdatei irgendwann einfach abstürzt oder bestimmte Spiele die ohne Auslagerungsdatei erst gar nicht starten.
Das Übelste war aber zweifelsfrei, dass ich plötzlich im normalen Betrieb (in unregelmäßigen Abständen) BSODs ohne Auslagerungsdatei bekommen habe.


----------

